# Bonnaroo 2009: Phish(2 shows), Beastie Boys, NIN, Snoop Dogg. In Tenneesee



## AutumnsRedTears (Apr 1, 2009)

If you haven't heard of it, there's an incredible music and arts festival june 11-14 in Manchester, Tenn. I went last year and it is an experience that will stick with me forever. It's the free-est place i've ever been to. The Line-up as of now is 


Bruce Springsteen and the E Street Band
Phish (2 shows)
Beastie Boys
Nine Inch Nails
David Byrne
Wilco
Al Green
Snoop Dogg
Elvis Costello Solo
Erykah Badu
Paul Oakenfold
Ben Harper and Relentless7
Jimmy Fallon
The Mars Volta
TV on the Radio
Yeah Yeah Yeahs
MGMT
moe.
Public Enemy
Andrew Bird
Band of Horses
Gov't Mule
Triumph the Insult Comic Dog Presents Bonnapoo 2009
Merle Haggard
An Evening (or Afternoon) with the Daily Show featuring John Oliver, Rob Riggle & Rory Albanese 
The Decemberists
Ani DiFranco
Girl Talk
Bon Iver
Béla Fleck & Toumani Diabate
Rodrigo y Gabriela
Galactic
The Del McCoury band
Michael Ian Black & Michael Showalter
of Montreal
Allen Toussaint
Coheed & Cambria
Booker T & the DBTs
David Grisman Quintet
Lucinda Williams
Aziz Ansari
Animal Collective
Gomez
Neko Case
Jenny Lewis
Amadou & Mariam
Santigold
Robert Earl Keen
Shadows Fall
Heartless Bastards
Tony Rice Unit
Citizen Cope
Femi Kuti and the Positive Force
High On Fire
Robyn Hitchcock & The Venus 3
Grace Potter and the Nocturnals
Kristen Schaal
Kaki King
Grizzly Bear
King Sunny Adé & the African Beats
Okkervil River
St. Vincent
Zac Brown Band
Passion Pit
Raphael Saadiq
Arj Barker
The Dillinger Escape Plan
Ted Leo and the Pharmacists
Crystal Castles
Tift Merritt
Todd Barry
Brett Dennen
Mike Farris and the Roseland Rhythm Revue
Toubab Krewe
Wailing Souls
People Under The Stairs
Alejandro Escovedo
The Itals
Vieux Farka Touré
Elvis Perkins in Dearland
Cherryholmes
Yeasayer
Wayne Federman
Todd Snider
MURS
Chairlift
Portugal. The Man.
Nick Thune
The SteelDrivers
Midnite
The Knux
The Low Anthem
Nick Kroll
Delta Spirit
A.A. Bondy
White Rabbits
The Lovell Sisters
Alberta Cross
Janelle Monáe
Hockey
Kurt Braunohler
Amy Schumer
Pretty Lights
Kumail Nanjiani
Pete Holmes
More Artists to Be Announced!
Seriously, if you got the money, i highly recommend you go. Check out www.bonnaroo.com for more info.


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow ... 

My girl has been there 7 times I have been there twice , I do street team work for them and get free tickets 

We are not going this year .. Im selling my tickets ..














These are this years 1st batch of posters


----------



## AutumnsRedTears (Apr 1, 2009)

Are those stickers? Could i get some of those maybe? Why aren't you going this year? And how much are you selling tickets for? I've already got my tickets but my buddy is going for his first year, his family is really crushing for money, but he's dying to go... a discount would be so greatly appreciated...


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 1, 2009)

AutumnsRedTears said:


> Are those stickers? Could i get some of those maybe? Why aren't you going this year? And how much are you selling tickets for? I've already got my tickets but my buddy is going for his first year, his family is really crushing for money, but he's dying to go... a discount would be so greatly appreciated...



They are stickers , posters and cards , If you e mail me I'll send you a few of each .. As for my tickets . I always dump them for $200 each ( cause when we go we go VIP and the tix I get for free are GA ) 

We dont wanna make a 18 hr drive down this year . The lineup aint making us wanna do it .. LAST YEAR WAS GREAT.. the year before even better . This year .. NAH ........... We are going on a cruise instead ..


----------



## Higher Education (Apr 1, 2009)

Dude, I live in Tennessee and I always see coverage after Bonarro is over and literally 3/5 people are smoking weed in the crowd. The cops always arrest a few people, but its only the dumb ones who are flashing their bag of weed like rims or jewelry.


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 1, 2009)

Most everyone there is getting high one way or another ,, some are sober .. All in all its a fun weekend .. Act like a fool outside the gates and then you stand a chance of getting busted if your holding .. once inside most everything is legal.. But watch out for the BUNK shit .. there is LOTS of that there too


----------



## AutumnsRedTears (Apr 1, 2009)

Yeah you sort of have to read people, if they seem honest and sound like they know what they're talking about then you're going to be good 80% of the time... and i might be on probation this year, sober or not it will be fun and i know that for sure, hell, i might even have to break parole if court takes too long... also watch out for the thuggish black guys, they usually don't have the best stuff at all from what i've noticed


----------



## AutumnsRedTears (Apr 6, 2009)

korvette... still haven't gotten them, not rushing or anything, just giving an update, not sure how long it is estimated to take


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 6, 2009)

AutumnsRedTears said:


> korvette... still haven't gotten them, not rushing or anything, just giving an update, not sure how long it is estimated to take


There on the way , You gotta wait it out , I sent them out parcel post They are in a tube .. I'd say around thursday or so ..


----------



## AutumnsRedTears (Apr 6, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> There on the way , You gotta wait it out , I sent them out parcel post They are in a tube .. I'd say around thursday or so ..


Oh okay, i just didn't know how many days it takes, i never order or ship stuff, i appreciate it


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 13, 2009)

AutumnsRedTears said:


> Oh okay, i just didn't know how many days it takes, i never order or ship stuff, i appreciate it


 I can assume you do not know how to say thank you either ...




Nag nag nag and then nothing


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Apr 13, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> .. As for my tickets . I always dump them for $200 each ( cause when we go we go VIP and the tix I get for free are GA )
> 
> We dont wanna make a 18 hr drive down this year . The lineup aint making us wanna do it .. LAST YEAR WAS GREAT.. the year before even better . This year .. NAH ........... We are going on a cruise instead ..


You don't still happen to have those tix do you...?

If so I would be interested in purchasing at least one.


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 13, 2009)

Jerry Garcia said:


> You don't still happen to have those tix do you...?
> 
> If so I would be interested in purchasing at least one.



Yep still got them .. Well Im just like everyone else my tickets get shipped out the same day everyone elses does .. The last week in may ..


----------



## AutumnsRedTears (Apr 13, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I can assume you do not know how to say thank you either ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...I mean't it all the same by saying "I appreciate it", sorry for the misunderstanding man, thank you anyways though, i think i said thank you in our other conversation though... not a big deal though, my bad.


----------



## AutumnsRedTears (Apr 13, 2009)

...I was actually about to say it never got to me by the way...


----------



## Treeth (Apr 30, 2009)

2009 - Meh, 07 - 08 sublime.

We should be protesting this year...


----------



## dthfromabv79 (May 1, 2009)

idk, i love this years lineup.. I got accepted as a volunteer...now i just have to scrounge up my deposit.


----------

